# J.C. Higgins dirt road find



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 20, 2019)

JC Higgins found 8 miles into a dirt road in the heart of Vermont.  All parts intact,  just needs tune up and tires.
 Not sure of exact year and model.  Is that really cool headlight original?


----------



## Sandman (Oct 20, 2019)

I need to take the unbeaten path more often . Sweet higgins  and I like the color combo .


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 20, 2019)

Damn !!!    How nice is that ???    I wouldn't change a thing on that Beauty !    I say YES to the headlight ( But , I don't know that for a Fact )    I love this bike


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2019)

From the illustrations in the catalog reprint book that I have, it appears this is either a 54 or 55. Prior to 54, there were two smaller headlamps. In 56, the chainguard was different.  The colors are described as maroon and gold.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 20, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> From the illustrations in the catalog reprint book that I have, it appears this is either a 54 or 55. Prior to 54, there were two smaller headlamps. In 56, the chainguard was different.  The colors are described as maroon and gold.View attachment 1081691
> 
> View attachment 1081692



THAT'S IT! 
Valuable information on the sales catalog.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 20, 2019)

Could not believe the condition,  no tears on seat or hand grips. Only a small tear on right directional lens.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> THAT'S IT!
> Valuable information on the sales catalog.



This is a collection of catalog pages from Sears catalogs for Elgin, JC Higgins, and Sears bikes, and Wards catalog pages for Hawthorne bikes. It's available from the CABE or it's on eBay.  $30.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 20, 2019)

That's an awesome score!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 20, 2019)

What a Cool find!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 20, 2019)

Should shine up nice after I attack the surface rust. Worth the 125 I thought. Hope it rides as well as it looks.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 20, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> This is a collection of catalog pages from Sears catalogs for Elgin, JC Higgins, and Sears bikes, and Wards catalog pages for Hawthorne bikes. It's available from the CABE or it's on eBay. $30.
> View attachment 1081743



i need a copy of that book!!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2019)

Contact Scott McCaskey (spelling?) He's  the head dude who owns The CABE
@ www.thecabe.com or find him in the members and send him a PM.  Member name: SM2501
email scott@thecabe.com

or on Ebay search for the title as it's spelled in the picture of the book that I posted above.  
$29.99 + $5.00 S&H

He has other catalogs for other makes as well.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh  I thought you found it on the side of a dirt road  Nice bike!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow great find , love the patina


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Contact Scott McCaskey (spelling?) He's  the head dude who owns The CABE
> @ www.thecabe.com or find him in the members and send him a PM.  Member name: SM2501
> email scott@thecabe.com
> 
> ...




Definitely get the revised version,  the original was photocopies of the catalog pages, and wasn't spiral bound, has a tendency for the pages to fall out.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice find.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Nov 8, 2019)

N..I..C..E!,  Cool ride you found and the headlight makes it really pop. Hope I find something like that one day when I’m out “metal detecting”.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Nov 9, 2019)

Rides4Fun said:


> N..I..C..E!,  Cool ride you found and the headlight makes it really pop. Hope I find something like that one day when I’m out “metal detecting”.



HEAVEY Metal


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 23, 2020)

Start clean up with WD 40 & 0000 steel wool


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 23, 2020)

Let's see how these Fat Frank tires look on this JC Higgins


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 24, 2020)

Did you ask who ever owned the property it was on or did you just steal someone’s bike lol


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 24, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> Did you ask who ever owned the property it was on or did you just steal someone’s bike lol



I payed somebody 125


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 22, 2020)

As it turns out, Fat Franks are way too FAT for the frame to handle. Oh well, maybe another project for F.F.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 22, 2020)

Another J.C. Higgins back on the road. While applying grease to the rear brake hub, I find a broken cage on a bearing. My guess is that may have sidelined this rig. That may be the reason this 54 held up so well over the years. White walls looks sharp.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 22, 2020)

Envy; that green eyed monster.  





Looking sharp.


----------

